# (15-20) Milwaukee Bucks @ (23-11) Los Angeles Lakers



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Gametime: 10:30 PM ET*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: GT #35 (1/11): (15-20 ) Milwaukee Bucks @ (23-11) New Orleans Hornets*

I'll be at this game!

...but please change the title of the thread!!!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: GT #35 (1/11): (15-20) Milwaukee Bucks @ (23-11) Los Angeles Lakers*

BBF crashed, which is why it was the way it was, and couldn't fix it.

I hope we don't lose like last time against this mediocre team, and blow a big lead.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: GT #35 (1/11): (15-20) Milwaukee Bucks @ (23-11) Los Angeles Lakers*

Your game threads rule.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Instead of player pictures, you should use a still video clip of each player. You could see him blinking and talking and ****.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Instead of player pictures, you should use a still video clip of each player. You could see him blinking and talking and ****.


:lol:

Maybe I'll do that next year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The way we have been playing, I expect nothing short of a blowout (again). There's no way we're losing both games to the Bucks in a season again. It happened last year, and we've lost to them once this year. Kobe's going to make damn sure Michael Redd walks out of Staples Center defeated.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Things To Know - Bucks

Things You Already Know:*
Michael Redd is the franchise player in Milwaukee and one that always seems to cause problems for the Lakers. However, like the Lakers and Kobe Bryant, Milwaukee offers a similarly balanced attack with four other players averaging double figures in points.

In the Lakers last meeting with the Bucks, L.A. led for most of the game, but was outscored by 12 points in the fourth quarter as the Bucks triumphed 110-103 at the Bradley Center. Andrew Bynum had his way inside with the smaller Bucks’ defenders with 16 points and 13 rebounds, but Lamar Odom was virtually non-existent with only eight points.
*
Things You Might Not Know:*
After signing a new contract with the Bucks in the offseason, Milwaukee guard Mo Williams is having his best season to date, averaging 17 points and seven assists a night. In the Lakers loss to the Bucks in November, Williams went off for 18 points and nine assists and dominated the ball in Milwaukee’s pivotal fourth quarter run. Against a depleted Miami team on Wednesday night, Williams torched the Heat for 35 points.

After his public controversy stemming from his initial refusal to sign a contract with the Bucks, forward Yi Jianlian has had a solid first year in Milwaukee, averaging over 10 points and six rebounds in 28 minutes.

Bobby Simmons—once a reliable second or third scorer for the Clippers and Bucks—has regressed this season and is scoring under seven points a game in just over 20 minutes a night.

*Things You Need To Know:*
The Bucks have won three games in a row, including their last three on the road. As was the case when the Lakers rolled into town to face the Bucks in November, both L.A. and Milwaukee are riding large waves of momentum.

Michael Redd sat out the Bucks’ victory against Miami on Wednesday night due to a deep thigh bruise and is listed as questionable for this Friday’s game against the Lakers.

The Lakers have shown a vastly improved mindset this season when playing teams under .500. Whereas in past years, L.A. would often get caught up playing to the level of their opponents, this year’s squad—particularly in the last month—has shown a killer instinct against the teams they should beat. After beating the Sixers, Pacers and Bucks in their last three home games, if the Lakers show up with the same mindset, they should have no problem easily disposing of the Bucks, with or without Redd.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*GAME NOTES

SEASON SERIES NOTES & CONNECTIONS*
The Lakers currently trail their season series with Milwaukee 0-1 after dropping last season’s series 0-2 to Milwaukee for the first time since the 2000-01 season. Prior to last season, the Lakers had won 10 straight games against the Bucks before falling to Milwaukee 105-109 11/28/06 at STAPLES Center. This will be the 115th meeting between the two teams with the Lakers holding a 71-43 all-time series advantage. In their last 10 games against Milwaukee, the Lakers are 7-3 against the Bucks and have won 19 of the last 24 overall. The Lakers are 6-2 all-time against the Bucks at STAPLES Center and are 8-2 in their last 10 home games (13-2 in their last 15 home games vs. Milwaukee). Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 10-5 against the Bucks. In 20 games including 17 starts against Milwaukee, Kobe Bryant is averaging 23.0 points against the Bucks. Lakers special assistant coach Kareem Abdul-Jabbar played six seasons with Milwaukee before being traded to the Lakers in 1975 and currently holds the Bucks series scoring record (50 points, 3/17/73 vs. Milwaukee) against the Lakers. Additionally, on November 21, Abdul-Jabbar took part in a halftime ceremony during the Lakers/Bucks game in which his retired number 33 banner was rededicated in celebration of Milwaukee’s 40th anniversary season. Abdul-Jabbar owns Bucks franchise records for points (14,211), rebounds (7.161) and scoring average (30.4) among others. Also, Bucks head coach Larry Krystkowiak played three games for Los Angeles during the 1996-97 season while Milwaukee assistant coach Tony Brown played seven games for the Lakers during the 1990-91 season. Prior to joining the Chicago Bulls and then the Lakers, assistant coach Frank Hamblen spent nine seasons with the Bucks as both Del Harris and Mike Dunleavy’s top assistant while serving as the interim head coach for Milwaukee during the 1991-92 season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*INJURY REPORT - LAKERS*
Kwame Brown: Moderate Ankle & Knee Sprains - Probable
Chris Mihm: Right Ankle Bursitis - Out
Vladimir Radmanovic: Sprained Right Ankle - Doubtful
Sasha Vujacic: Sprained Left Ankle & Back Spasms - Questionable

*INJURY REPORT - BUCKS*
Desmond Mason: Left Thumb Surgery - Out
David Noel: Sprained Right Wrist - Day-to-Day
Michael Redd: Left Quad Contusion - Day-to-Day


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Learn to put that in one post!

Post padder! 



J/P =P


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, if I'm creating a game-thread, they're usually all in the same post...but when I'm adding them into a game thread, it's separate...don't ask why...

I should post-pad...then, when I get to 10,000 posts, you all can call me Mr. 10,000!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Should be a relatively easy win. I think the Bucks hang for a half then we pull away.Our newly configured bench, Farmar, Critt, Ariza, Turiaf, Kwame, are more athletic than our starters and better defensively, they are starting to jell on the offensive end are beginning to cause trouble for opponents. The more they play together the better they're gonna be. 

We are "getting good" as Farmar says.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers bust the Bucks for 15+ points tonight!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Scouting Report
Lakers vs. Bucks - 1/11/08

Friday, Jan 11*

The Milwaukee Bucks arrive in Los Angeles with confidence as they have won three in a row, four out of five and their last three road games. They also have a three game winning streak vs. us. The Bucks are playing well and playing together. Their starting lineup the last four games has been Mo Williams and Royal Ivey at guards, Bobby Simmons and Yi Jianlian at forwards, and Andrew Bogut at center. Michael Redd has missed these last four with a deep thigh bruise suffered in their game January 2nd in Miami. He is officially listed as day-to-day but we expect him to play tonight either as a starter or off the bench.

Head Coach Larry Krystkowiak has shortened his rotation the last three games using only Charlie Villanueva at the forward positions, Charlie Bell at all three small positions, and Michael Ruffin at the power positions. Big men Gadzuric and Voskuhl had been injured but are now ready to play and could see action in our game. They will use a small, quick lineup at times so we need to be ready for that.

Milwaukee is averaging 94.5 points per game with four players averaging double figures. Bell got off to a slow start this season but has averaged 19.7 points and is shooting 41.7 from the three point line the last three games. We need to make sure he is not an ‘X’ factor tonight. In the last five games Milwaukee’s bench has outscored their opponent’s bench 32.4 to 23.2. One again the battle of the benches will be worth paying special attention to tonight.

The Bucks like to run with Mo Williams pushing the ball. When they have to setup in the half court the Bucks have increased their play menu a bit since we last saw them. Coach Krystkowiak likes to script two plays to start the game and after timeouts. He is also a big-time play repeater. If a play works once, we know to expect it again the next time down court, and the next time, and the next time, until we stop it. This point was driven home to us in the November game at Milwaukee when they ran a high screen and roll with the strong corner filled repeatedly to get back into the game. We didn’t handle it well and they made us pay three times in a row. Later in the game they made us pay again with what is generically called “CHIN 15”. This is where the point passes to the other guard at the top and makes a hard basket cut off the big man. They then run a quick, high screen and roll. We will need to do a better job of stopping these plays.

There are two other parts of the game that we need to pay attention to tonight. First, the Bucks are 8th in the NBA in offensive rebounding so we must do the job on the boards. Second, Milwaukee has gone through stretches this season where they have played a lot of zone defense. We should be ready to attack it if we see it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lets get this win tonight!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers off to a decent start so far. 8 point lead. Nice to see Kobe with a nice start tonight, and not shooting so cold.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobe is on fire! 16 points for Kobe in the 1st.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers can't seem to put the Bucks away so far. Bucks keeping it close 5 point advantange for Lakers.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakers do not look good tonight..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game will turn into a blowout by the 3rd quarter. Bucks stand no chance.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

phil please get this lineup off the floor.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> This game will turn into a blowout by the 3rd quarter. Bucks stand no chance.


yeah they do, they have phil at their side.

no seriously though, i don't mind the bad lineup. we're just resting our main guys until later.

it's actually kind of a good idea, especially against bad teams. let your main guys rest while the bench gets some experience. if somehow they manage to main or build on your lead, your main guys may not have to play later on, which means even more rest for them.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice play by Bynum with the dunk!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Fisher is taking some bad shots so far.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow Kobe with an airball...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bynum off to another nice start.

14 points, 8 rebs.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow...everyone out of Bynum and Kobe are sucking.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

While that was a pretty bad half overall considering how we've been playing as of late, we still have the lead. That makes me confident that we're still going to blow this game open and have it out of reach for the Bucks heading into the 4th. 

The others will step it up.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We definitely need the others to step it up in the second half. Kobe is ill and we need the bench to cover for him.

Odom has been nowhere to be seen this game... 0-3 for 0 points.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe is playing by himself now. he has 19 points, but he's disrupting our rhythm.

since we're playing well, i don't think lamar will be traded, but he should be..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just picked up his 4th foul, but he's staying in the game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

No he's not. We were playing best when Kobe was on fire and making all those shots.

We started playing bad when he went out, and Phil had no go to guy on the offense.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

when kobe shoots 14 times in the first half, guys just start to stand around and there's no ball movement. even jvg was saying something to that nature.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum with the nice spin move there!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice play by Bynum there!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> when kobe shoots 14 times in the first half, guys just start to stand around and there's no ball movement. even jvg was saying something to that nature.


That's not the case here, as we were moving the ball pretty well. Kobe just had the hot hand and made some nice long three point shots.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe's distributing the ball better now.. and now we're playing better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, Bynum has a double-double already.

17 and 10, and he's got 2 blocked shots to go along with it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Gorgeous post move by Bynum.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i hope kobe doesn't do this in important games. so far his play in the 2nd half is much more pleasing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's come out in the 2nd half and rebounded and passed the ball well.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice play there! Bynum with the nice offensive rebound.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Fisher finally makes a shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

When Luke is hitting those open shots, it makes the game so much more enjoyable to watch. He's definitely been playing better in recent games.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kwame can't finish for anything... nice move but poor finish.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

:lol:

Kwame has an easy dunk and he just throws the ball at the backboard.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i don't want to re-sign kwame unless he asks for less than 3 million a year.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't want to re-sign Kwame at all. I'm sure we can find someone better then him for a cheaper price, or at least someone with the same production for a cheaper price. I'm sure some team will come along and offer him some contract that would be way over our heads, just because he was a #1 overall pick.

If we can get him for cheap i'm all for it, as he is a serviceable backup center. Nothing more though.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice steal by Kobe there.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Damn, Kobe to Ariza.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Damn, Kobe to Bynum.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

another 25 point game, wow.. you guys think drew is going to win most improved player? he deserves it. brandon roy might win it though.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bynum should win it the way he is playing right now.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I want another win by double digits!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Another win for the Lakers! No tacos though sadly.

Great to see Bynum with another great game.

Let's hope we can continue this win streak against Memphis.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

lol at Bynum dropping the F bomb in live TV!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> lol at Bynum dropping the F bomb in live TV!


When did he say it?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://s116.photobucket.com/albums/o18/jibbski/?action=view&current=fmj-war-face.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o18/jibbski/fmj-war-face.jpg" border="0" alt="war face"></a>

Bynum and Kobe brought their war faces today!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Imdaman said:


> When did he say it?


He was talking about his teammates and he got to Lamar and said something along tha lines of "Yeah and Lamar's out there grabbing every ****in rebo....woops!! Sorry...."


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> He was talking about his teammates and he got to Lamar and said something along tha lines of "Yeah and Lamar's out there grabbing every ****in rebo....woops!! Sorry...."


lol! Bynum tends to curse a lot.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, "give me the ****ing ball!"


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

That was hilarious by Bynum.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Speaking of Bynum,I think its pretty cool that he still lives at home with his mom and brother.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, i don't have FSN... i missed out. hopefully it'll pop up on youtube.

i guess he takes after shaq?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Good win last night...lol @ Bynomite talking like a sailor on the interview


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Heres the interview
http://www.vimeo.com/602779



afobisme said:


> damn, i don't have FSN... i missed out. hopefully it'll pop up on youtube.
> 
> i guess he takes after shaq?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

thanks

wow, the video quality on that site is impeccable. it's like a dvd quality streamed file. wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good victory last night for sure...Kobe and Bynum kicked some major ***...

Remember the days of ShaKobe?! Now it's Kobynum! We didn't get the blowout that I predicted, but a win is a win, and I'll take it whichever way it comes.

Player of the Game - Kobe or Bynum? I honestly have no idea who to give it to. Help me decide, people. Part of me wants to give it to Kobe because the way he started the game somewhat started to set the tone, and he had another great all around game...but then so did Bynum, who also set a career high with 17 rebounds, which is why I want to give it to him. 

Memphis should be a relatively easy win considering we just played them a few days ago in Memphis, and beat them pretty bad.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

^^ I'd give it to Bynum


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Ghiman said:


> Heres the interview
> http://www.vimeo.com/602779


lol. That video quality is the best I have ever seen being streamed.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd give it to Kobe. The guy was sensational last night.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe for POTG again for me


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Give it to both. Kobe was awesome last night and Bynum got a new career mark for rebounds. Even though Lamar was grabbing every ****ing rebound. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> thanks
> 
> wow, the video quality on that site is impeccable. it's like a dvd quality streamed file. wow.


And it's in HD.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

^^^I thought so. I have a ps3 and I was saying to myself, damn that quality looks like one of my blu ray movies.


----------

